# Purchasing BetЗ6S and WН accs (sry if wrong section)



## Indigo (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi, guys.

I will purchase uk or some other main Europe country fully verified account, currency should be USD and your max stake must not be reduced. Also we should be in touch until I stop playing on your account

You are welcome to contact with me through PM to leave your contacts as skype or FB.


Thx for your attention.


----------



## Indigo (Mar 17, 2016)

contact with me only via skype  (*the_indigo.harry*) to discss details.


Thx for your attention.


----------

